# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  ιστορίες καπεταναίων...

## Eleni

μια βοήθεια από γερμανόφωνους θα ήταν  ευπρόσδεκτη...

http://freenet-homepage.de/JuergenRu...i/FeithKpt.htm

Βασιλική ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος θα μας κάνεις μια ψιλομετάφραση; Τι περίπου λέει;

Καλό;

----------


## v.g.

Στην αρχή λέει περιπου τα παρακάτω, καποια γενικά πραγματα για τα πλοία με τα οποία ταξίδευε: 

"Από το 1991 ταξίδευα ως καπετάνιος σε Bulk Carrier (Χύδην φορτίου) μέγεθους από 40.000 μέχρι και πάνω από 70.000 τόνους. Τα τελευταία τα αποκαλλούμε "PanaMax". Eίναι τεράστια σκάφη πάνω από 250 μ. μήκος και 32 μ. πλάτος. Ίσα που χωράνε να περάσουν από το καναλι του Παναμά, έτσι και ο προσδιορισμός "PanaMax". Τα ακόμα μεγαλύτερα σκάφη ονομάζονται "Capesize". Πρέπει να κάνουν τον κύκλο από το ακρωτήριο Hoorn, προκειμένου να αλλάξουν μεταξύ του Ειρηνικού και Ατλαντικού. Εάν ηθέλες να περάσεις το κανάλι του Παναμά, κατά την φόρτωση να μην ξεπερασεις το βύθισμα των 12,04 μέτρων αλλιώς υπηρχαν ποινικά ρητρα. Εκτός από την αμοιβή μερικών χιλιάδων δολαρίων για να διασχύσεις το καναλι υπηρχε και ακόμα μια άλλη δαπάνη ποινικής ρήτρας ίδιου ποσου. Επιπλέον υπήρχαν οι δαπάνες για ενοικίαση μεταφορέων, συρσίματος, τρακτέρ, επιπλέοντες γερανοί, εργαζόμενους, που ξαναφορτώνουν στην άλλη πλευρά του καναλιού. Τα "PanaMax" μπορούσαν να φορτώσουν φυσικά περισσότερο, αλλά μόνο για το πέρασμα του καναλιού του Παναμά η ποσότητα φορτίου έπρεπε να παραμείνει περιορισμένη λόγω του βυθίσματος. όταν διασχίζαμε με τα Pana Max σκάφη μας, ήταν πάντα τρεις πιλότοι εν πλω. Ο ελευθερος χώρος που είχε το σκάφος οταν διέσχιζε το κανάλι του Παναμά ήταν γύρω στα 2 πόδια (1 πόδι = 0,3048μ) από κάθε πλευρά." 

Μέτα αφηγείται ιστορίες απο τα ταξίδια του (που όπως καταλαβαίνεις πρέπει να κάτσω να τις διαβάσω πρώτα...είναι και 10 σελίδες). Τον έφαγε η αλμύρα τον άνθρωπο....!!

----------


## Eleni

αλήθεια;

έλαααα

μετάφρασε ένα κομματάκι από τις περιπέτειές του! όχι και τις 10 σελίδες!!!! 1-2 παραγράφους με ενδιαφέρον περιεχόμενο!
pleaeaeaease
 :Smile: 




> Στην αρχή λέει περιπου τα παρακάτω, καποια γενικά πραγματα για τα πλοία με τα οποία ταξίδευε: 
> 
> "Από το 1991 ταξίδευα ως καπετάνιος σε Bulk Carrier (Χύδην φορτίου) μέγεθους από 40.000 μέχρι και πάνω από 70.000 τόνους. Τα τελευταία τα αποκαλλούμε "PanaMax". Eίναι τεράστια σκάφη πάνω από 250 μ. μήκος και 32 μ. πλάτος. Ίσα που χωράνε να περάσουν από το καναλι του Παναμά, έτσι και ο προσδιορισμός "PanaMax". Τα ακόμα μεγαλύτερα σκάφη ονομάζονται "Capesize". Πρέπει να κάνουν τον κύκλο από το ακρωτήριο Hoorn, προκειμένου να αλλάξουν μεταξύ του Ειρηνικού και Ατλαντικού. Εάν ηθέλες να περάσεις το κανάλι του Παναμά, κατά την φόρτωση να μην ξεπερασεις το βύθισμα των 12,04 μέτρων αλλιώς υπηρχαν ποινικά ρητρα. Εκτός από την αμοιβή μερικών χιλιάδων δολαρίων για να διασχύσεις το καναλι υπηρχε και ακόμα μια άλλη δαπάνη ποινικής ρήτρας ίδιου ποσου. Επιπλέον υπήρχαν οι δαπάνες για ενοικίαση μεταφορέων, συρσίματος, τρακτέρ, επιπλέοντες γερανοί, εργαζόμενους, που ξαναφορτώνουν στην άλλη πλευρά του καναλιού. Τα "PanaMax" μπορούσαν να φορτώσουν φυσικά περισσότερο, αλλά μόνο για το πέρασμα του καναλιού του Παναμά η ποσότητα φορτίου έπρεπε να παραμείνει περιορισμένη λόγω του βυθίσματος. όταν διασχίζαμε με τα Pana Max σκάφη μας, ήταν πάντα τρεις πιλότοι εν πλω. Ο ελευθερος χώρος που είχε το σκάφος οταν διέσχιζε το κανάλι του Παναμά ήταν γύρω στα 2 πόδια (1 πόδι = 0,3048μ) από κάθε πλευρά." 
> 
> Μέτα αφηγείται ιστορίες απο τα ταξίδια του (που όπως καταλαβαίνεις πρέπει να κάτσω να τις διαβάσω πρώτα...είναι και 10 σελίδες). Τον έφαγε η αλμύρα τον άνθρωπο....!!

----------


## xiwtis81

Για ριξτε μια ματια εδω  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJW-Wk9D8sc  Θα ξαναταξιδευατε μετα....?

----------


## v.g.

Με λίγα λόγια εδώ ο καπτεν „HeinSeemann“ μιλάει για ένα «ροζ» μπαράκι, το λεγόμενο «*Whisky Marry»* στοInchon στην Κορέα. Το Inchon αν και απέχει περίπου 1 ώρα από το Σεούλ ήταν πολύ πιο ενδιαφέρον για τους ναυτικούς λόγω της φτηνής αγοράς και των φημισμένων μπαρ.

_«Στο «Whisky Marry»_ _από νωρίς το απόγευμα γινόταν πανικός. Τα βράδια μαζευόταν εκατοντάδες Φιλιππινέζοι οι οποίοι ήταν και πολύ γενναιόδωροι και έτσι και πολύ δημοφιλής στα κορίτσια του μαγαζιού. Τους κερνούσαν ουίσκυ το οποίο στην πραγματικότητα ήταν βέβαια τσαι. Δεν τον ενοχλούσε όμως και πολύ τον_„HeinSeemann“ γιατί όταν η αδρεναλίνη έφτανε τα 12 μποφόρ εξαφανιζόταν με κάποιο απο τα κορίτσια του μπαρ σ. Η „MamaSan“ η ιδιοκτήτρια του μπαρ όμως πρόσεχε πάντα να υπάρχουν και οι απαραίτητες προφυλάξεις. Οί κοπέλες έδιναν αναφορά στην „MamaSan“ _πριν φύγουν__και επέστρεψαν κατόπιν - συνήθως μετά από τον πολύ σύντομο χρόνικό διαστημα για αναφορά και πάλι. Αυτό εξαλλου έλεγε και το συμβολαιό τους το οποίο είχαν μαζί της. Γενικά πάντως η ιδιοκτήτρια πρόσεχε πολύ τις κοπέλες...»_

----------


## OFI

poly  kalh istoria :Very Happy:

----------

